# no ésser sino



## Eva Maria

Voldria comprovar si he traduït bé l'expressió "no ésser sino":

- Les matemátiques no són sino una sèrie de regles lògiques.

Traducció:

- Las matemáticas no son otra cosa que una serie de reglas lógicas.

Què us en sembla?

EM


----------



## Dixie!

Em sembla bé.


----------



## Eva Maria

Dixie! said:


> Em sembla bé.


 

Gràcies per la teva confirmació, Dixie!!!!!!!

Sovint són dubtes bastant ximples, però que no et deixen en pau fins que no te n'assegures.

No sé quin dels antics grecs digué quelcom semblant a: "Un savi és el que pregunta quan no sap i quan sap." (De pas, passo per sàvia!)

EM


----------



## Dixie!

Ja fas bé, Eva Maria!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

També:

- no deixen de ser


----------



## Eva Maria

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> També:
> 
> - no deixen de ser


 
Hey, Montse!

"No dejan de ser", sí, també ho podria posar, però trobo que és més aproximat per a aquesta traducció "No son otra cosa".

Gràcies, noia!

Eva M


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

A banda de que penso que si que son bastant més que... però cal tenir en compte el contexte, es clar; pots també optar per ..._no son mas que_...


----------



## Eva Maria

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> A banda de que penso que si que son bastant més que... però cal tenir en compte el contexte, es clar; pots també optar per ..._no son mas que_...


 
RIU,

Ah, doncs també! "No son más que". Però no et sembla que té un cert to menyspreatiu aquest "no ser más que", i en canvi "no son otra cosa que" no resulta ni positiu ni negatiu?

Gràcies per dir la teva!

EM


----------



## RIU

Eva Maria said:


> RIU,
> 
> Ah, doncs també! "No son más que". Però no et sembla que té un cert to menyspreatiu aquest "no ser más que", i en canvi "no son otra cosa que" no resulta ni positiu ni negatiu?
> 
> Gràcies per dir la teva!
> 
> EM


 

Precisament, per això dic que cal tenir en compte el contexte. Per a un nano que comença -que farà les quatre básiques- ja está be, però si els cursos ja son avançats crec que no.


----------

